# VM Installation issues



## Buttons (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi I'm new to FreeBSD.  I downloaded the i386 cd image and have tried installing under Virtualbox, but I keep getting stuck on one tar ball saying write error file system full. This is the 3rd time I've tried under a vm. This also has happened with VMware. Even tried redownloading the image.

Using the latest VirtualBox 4.0(tried 3.12 as well)and VMware Player 3.2 with the latest FreeBSD.

Disk Size used 2GB

Swap 1GB


----------



## Buttons (Jan 4, 2011)

Problem solved. Didn't add the boot manager(tested on a real computer which went fine without it). Weird.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2011)

Buttons said:
			
		

> Disk Size used 2GB
> 
> Swap 1GB


Which leaves only 1GB for the OS. Depending on what you have selected this might not be enough.


----------

